# HELP!!!! I think a botched up the programing on my HO MTH engine



## SJCharney (Jan 15, 2014)

Here is my situation. I few months ago I bought a HO MTH SD70ACe (Jersey Central 1071) at a train show from a local Hobby Store that I am a customer at. Before I go back to the Hobby Store, I want to see if I can correct the situation first.

For my DCC system, I have a MRC Prodigy Advance 2. It is only 3 years old...if that. I know the MTH uses the DCS system which is different. Initially, somehow, I was able to change the default short address to the 4 digit long address of 1071 with the program track function on the Advance 2. All my research that I have done tells me this should not occur. (I do not know how I was able to do it:dunno

Anyway, I tried to do it again before my research and the engine does nothing now. No sound, light, power, movement. Nothing!!! In all the research I have done, I found the CV 55 to 55 to address 55 protocol to reset the engine. My questions is, how do I read the current address on the engine? The Advance 2 system will not read the engine at all. How do I get this engine to reset??? Do I have to find someone with a DCS commander to do it. Please Help!!!!!!!!! 

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You must have a manual for the DCS decoder installed in you diesel. In there will be a reference for how to reset the decoder but I guess you can't do that if your controller won't read it! It sounds like something has got fried along the way or is not working correctly, unless your Prodigy is malfunctioning. Do other locos run OK? Most decoder manufactuers have a free or nearly free repair service so I suggest you contact the local train store, explain the situation and ask how and where to send it to.

When you get it back it will be set to address 3 again. 

Any make of decoder will work with any DCC controller.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There have been several discussions of the sometimes
incompatibililty of DCS and DCC. You may have encountered
that. Likely the loco could be restored to operation by
someone with a DCS controller.

Maybe you could glean something from this discussion.

http://www.railking.co.uk/ho/dcs-dcc.htm

Don


----------

